# 600T Black&Gold



## AndreaNigo (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello everyone! I'm new in this forum and i'm from Italy.
For months i followed the worklogs on this forum, and now i've decided to show you my last work.


*BLACK & GOLD 600T*











Asus Sabertooth 990fx r2
Amd FX 8320 (VID: 1,1875 / Clock 3,511 MHz / Idle-Full = 19°C-55°C
Corsair h100i + Gentle Typhoon AP15 120mm
Palit GeForce GTX 770 Jetstream 4gb
Kingston HyperX Beast 16gb
Corsair AX750 Gold Series
SSD Samsung Evo 120gb
SSD Corsair Force 3 120gb (cache disk)
HDD Segate Barracuda 3Tb​


3 months ago i started modding my case (Corsair Graphite 600t SE), by modify some small things as the top mesh, the 5,25 bay cover and an homemade clear side panel.













But after a bit, i wanted to start a real project, so i modeled and fast-rendered an example to follow:







Cut off the 5,2 bay, and varnished all in matte black to cover the imperfections








I started to cover all internal surfaces with carbon fiber effect film, studied a metal grid to attach the SSDs, re-made the interior wall and covered with carbon fiber film...









































...and to the grid i cutted an hole in order ro re-utilize the original 600t rubber grommet


























I also started to model the side panel in 3D for a remake , and i had fun with 3D compositing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Unfortunately my last pieces were in backorder, but at least arrived the 140mm fan for frontal intake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Here one of the pecies i like most
















A fan hub that i'll link to the original rehobus by changing the original male connectors to female

While i was waiting the last order again, i finished the "home made" clear side panel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















I hope you like my workog, and i apologize for my not perfec english


----------



## AndreaNigo (Feb 2, 2015)

And there are the final shots of my completed rig! Introduce you 
*
BLACK & GOLD 600T*


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 2, 2015)

nice job and clean
ultra big window is not my style but it looks pretty good


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 2, 2015)

nice job and clean
ultra big window is not my style but it looks pretty good


----------



## peche (Feb 2, 2015)

Kick ass rig dude!
nice design .. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jborg (Feb 2, 2015)

Very nice I like.

Simple and clean


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 2, 2015)

Totally irrelevant you did a nice job but by the title I was expecting it more to look like this (it's not the same case but it is black and gold)
http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2013/murderbox-mkii-gold/murderbox-mk2-gold.htm


----------



## AndreaNigo (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks to everybody 



Devon68 said:


> Totally irrelevant you did a nice job but by the title I was expecting it more to look like this (it's not the same case but it is black and gold)
> http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2013/murderbox-mkii-gold/murderbox-mk2-gold.htm



Oh yes of course you're right, my rig is more "sand" instead of gold, and the MDPC's one is more balanced with colors. They did a black & gold themed mod with a 600t ( http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2012/project-30/project-30.html )
Anyway this is my first project, and it was also unplanned. Maybe the next will be more balanced


----------



## AndreaNigo (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm actually switching to Intel platform, for a more stable machine that allows me also to do an Hackintosh, to work with Apple codecs for my job.

Here's a sneak peek of the updated system, soon all the photos!


----------



## AndreaNigo (Feb 23, 2015)

Here we are, all the pics of my new workstation 

GAX79UD5
Intel Core i7 4930k
16gb DDR3 Dominator Platinum 2400mhz
Palit GTX 770 Jetstream
Corsair Force 3 120gb (Windows)
Corsair Force LS 120gb (Adobe/Maxon Cache)
Samsung 840 EVO 120gb (OSX Yosemite) - SSD is hidden in the rear panel
Segate Barracuda 3tb (storage)
Corsair AX 750 Gold

I'll stay with this small Arctic Cooler, that does his work and is super silent. In the future maybe i could go with custom liquid, but for now i've spent all my money 










































































Now is time for benchmarks and animations!


----------



## theonedub (Feb 24, 2015)

Man would I love to have a decent Hackintosh guide. Been wanting to build one forever. 

Nice work.


----------

